# Karpfengewässer in Österreich



## hkroiss (17. Dezember 2002)

Wer hat schon mal in Österreich auf Karpfen geangelt?
Ich suche nun schon eine Weile nach wirklich guten Karpfengewässer, speziell in Ober- und Niederösterreich, konnte aber übers Internet noch wenige finden.

Bisher habe ich vor allen Dingen am Irrsee/Salzkammergut und am Brandstättersee (bei Eferding) geangelt.

Für kommendes Jahr habe ich am Bergteich im niederösterreichischen Waldviertel gebucht.

Wäre dankbar für jede Info.
Grüße Harald


----------



## masch1 (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo 
Versuch mal den Wallersee zwischen Irrse und Salzburg glegen
habe da einen bekannten der hat mich mal zu Angeln eingeladen der See ist top


----------



## posengucker (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo hkroiss!

Hier mal ein Link mit einer kleinen Übersicht 
Uebersicht 
Persönlich war ich schon in Hessendorf, jedoch kann man hier nur unter Tags angeln. Ist aber eine schöne Anlage.
Hessendorf 

Weiters kenne ich noch Nexing (in der Nähe von Mistelbach).
Eine riesige Teichanlage mit ca 10 Teichen.
Vor allem in C&R Teich sind kapitale Karpfen vorhanden.
Nachtfischen im Sommer von Samstag auf Sonntag.
Ich finde nur zur Zeit den Link nicht.
Sobald ich ihn habe, stelle ich ihn hier rein.

lg
Posengucker


----------



## Guest (18. Dezember 2002)

Bergteich


----------



## posengucker (19. Dezember 2002)

Ein Freund hat mir gerade den link für Nexing gepostet.

Nexing 

Bezgl. Nachtfischen würde ich mal anfragen, da ich gelesen habe, daß es nun auch Wochenkarten gibt.

Vielleicht kann man die ganze Woche am Release Teich verbringen.

Abraten würde ich dir von den Tageskarten Teichen.
Die sind sehr seicht und es herrscht meist großer Andrang (vor allem am Wochenende).

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## hkroiss (19. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute,
danke für die super Informationen. Werd&acute; mich mal schlau machen.

@sutto
warst Du schon mal am Bergteich?

Harald :z


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Dezember 2002)

servus Helmut wenns um Karpfen in Oberösterreich geht im raume Linz gibts einige gute Karpfenseen kannst mir ja mal mailen wegen telefonnummer.
lenzibald@liwest.at


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Dezember 2002)

Harald mein ich hab mich verschrieben.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Dezember 2002)

Wenn noch wer interesse hat hier is ein Link für Österreichische Gewässer.
http://oberoesterreich.anglerinfo.at
Is echt super die Seite.


----------



## posengucker (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Lenzibald!

Interessieren würde mich die Seite schon, nur leider wird die Seite nicht gefunden.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Dezember 2002)

Versuchs nochmal der Link funkt kann sein das die seite kurz down war wegen Update oder so.


----------



## posengucker (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo Lenzibald!

Habe gestern und heute ein paar mal probiert, aber leider kommt nix.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## masch1 (3. Januar 2003)

@ posengucker


> Habe gestern und heute ein paar mal probiert, aber leider kommt nix.


Taaaaaaaatütaaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaa
immer Weiter probieren irgendwann kommt was :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## carphunter01 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Österreich*

hallo zweks  karpfen angel in oö: probirs mal am pichlingersee in der nähe von linz ich sage nur 30KG+ und min. 30carps über 20KG see hat ca. 15ha. mfg


----------



## richworth (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Österreich*

hallo 
Mich würde es auch interessieren wo man starke Karpfen in linz umgebung fangen kann. Bin für jeden tipp dankbar. Lg Robert


----------



## Patzi1987 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Österreich*

Anglerinfo.at 
Erblerteich 
alkoven
krengelbach


----------

